# Which Turbo Kit is better?



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm trying to decide which turbo kit I should go with:
The SSR-Engineering Turbo Kit Includes:
3" 304SS intake pipe
S&B air filter
T3/T4 Hybrid turbocharger
304SS Stainless turbo heat shield
304SS "ultimate flow" turbo header
Tial 38mm dual-port wastegate
1.5" 304SS wastegate dumptube (routed into downpipe)
2.5" 304SS downpipe
Spearco intercooler (front mount)
2.5" aluminum piping
HKS Sequential blow-off valve
Silicone hoses (red, blue or black)
Stainless steel hoseclamps
3-an teflon lined oil feed with fittings
10-an oil drain with fittings
440cc injectors
Injector clips
APEX'i S-AFC II
Boost/Vacuum Gauge

And the pti kit is:
- SAFC II of the external wastegate.
- oil feed and return lines and all flanges and bolts
- Greddy or nissport oil adapter (pre tapped for 1/8” NPT)
- water feed and return lines, clamps, and adapters for upper and lower rad hose (*for gt2871r upgrade only)
- Coated 2.5” J-tube, gaskets and bolts
- 2.5 or 3” mid pipe w/ flex tube
- Coated Protech hi-velocity manifold
- Garrett intercooler (385HP)
- All aluminum intercooler piping w/BOV flange
*(choice of red or black crinkle finish)
- All silicone couplers and T-bolt clamps 
*(choice of black, red or blue couplers)
- Bosch BOV with recirculation hose
- 3” aluminum turbo inlet pipe w/hose adapters, MAF adapter and hardware
- 3" hi-flow air filter
- hi-flow fuel filter
- 446cc injectors (flow balanced)
- Injector harness w/heat shrink and solder
- inline fuel gauge with fitting
- an fitting and swivel for fuel return line
- certified fuel line clamps
- Bosch 1 to 1 ratio Fuel pres regulator
- COMPLETE drop in fuel tank canister with Walbro 255lph pump
*(drop in and no mods necessary)
-Autometer Boost gauge and mounting cup

Any feedback is deeply appreciated.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Doesnt say what turbo the 2nd kit comes with.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we've only said it about a thousand times, the PTI kit is better. better customer service, PTI has more kits on the road for longer and with more reliability, etc.

are you gonna buy a kit or keep making threads about them for the next few years?


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

It depends how long it takes you to stop being a dick to people, just honnest question but you gotta come down and bash on us noobs...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you've been here since january, made every one of your posts askign a repetitive question or not searching around and reading around.

the time to be nice to you has ENDED.

start doing your OWN research.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

What turbo comes with the second kit? What are your goals? 

Having us tell you what we think is irrelevant unless we know what you are expecting to gain from your setup. I think you need to figure out what is important to you in terms of cost, power potential, and power delivery and then make a decision. Until then you are just asking the same question over and over.

Not trying to be a dick here just trying to actually help you rather than just give you a worthless opinion.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Alright, I want to get around 270 whp, but the reason why I was asking is that some people didn't like the ssr engineering one, and I was trying to see if it was the same deal here, for some reason I thought that the ssr was cheaper that's why I wanted to get it but it turns out is a little more expensive, so unless it'll guarantee more power then the pti I won't buy it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it doesn't matter what turbo kit guarantees more power man. You need to get that in your head.

the QR isn't safe beyond 280whp. Period. Both kits can make that.

PTI has the best customer service, bar none. best quality materials, best instructions, and best bunch of shops that do their installs.

if you're on any other forum than this one, you've read exactly what I'm telling you.

cheaper is not better.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

alright PTI it is.


----------

